
How to set up email in 2019 - baobabKoodaa
https://www.attejuvonen.fi/how-to-set-up-email/
======
zzo38computer
I use Exim for the server, and Heirloom-mailx for the client (both running on
the same computer). It says don't send email from your own server, and, it is
what I do. I use the ISP's SMTP server for sending, but use my own server for
receiving. That works OK for me.

